# Razer Unveils The World's First True Gaming Laptop



## btarunr (Aug 26, 2011)

The PC industry today has never looked bleaker. The world's largest PC-maker Hewlett-Packard just announced their intention to explore the separation of its PC business. With PC manufacturers increasingly abandoning design and technology in lieu of outsourcing and cost-cutting, the PC industry has seen a severe dearth of innovation in recent years. Gaming consoles have also taken advantage of this innovation slump in the PC industry to garner attention from game developers and gamers alike, to the extent that now PC versions of cross-platform games are often sub-par ports of their console counterparts. 

Razer, the world leader in high performance gaming hardware, introduces the Razer Blade - a full aluminum chassis gaming laptop featuring true portability, incredible performance, and an all-new revolutionary user interface. With the introduction of the Razer Blade - a feat of modern-day systems engineering and technology, Razer is reinvigorating technological and design innovation for the entire PC industry, and encouraging gamers and developers to return to the PC as the primary gaming platform of choice.



 

 

 

 




Mobile systems developed for gaming today compromise on portability and form factor for game performance. While such machines run games well, they are over 2 inches thick and can weigh more than 10lbs. The Razer Blade measures 0.88 inches thin, less than half that of current mobile gaming systems, and weighs only 6.97lbs, achieving a balance between portability and performance - making it the world's first true gaming laptop.

Developed in partnership with Intel, the Razer Blade features a fast Intel Core i7 processor and a high performance NVIDIA GeForce graphics processor. The hardware was designed torun the most demanding games of today without sacrificing the laptop's portable form factor.The Razer Blade also does not compromise on screen size as it comes with an incredible LED backlit high-definition 17" display.

The Razer Blade features the Switchblade User Interface - Razer's multi-award winning, highly intuitive interface technology. The interface is comprised of 10 dynamic adaptive tactile keys for easier access of in-game commands, and an LCD capable of two modes: one mode that displays in-game information when a mouse is in use; and another mode that functions as an ultra-sensitive, multi-touch panel designed for gaming on the go.

"The Razer Blade was designed to give gamers a laptop they could truly use on the go," said Min-Liang Tan, CEO and Creative Director, Razer. "Its sleek, lightweight aluminum construction makes it the thinnest 17-inch gaming laptop available today."

"To truly co-develop a gaming laptop of this caliber with a company like Razer is quite a remarkable feat," said Mooly Eden, VP and General Manager of the PC Client Group, Intel. "Bringing together our engineering forces and utilizing our fast Intel Core i7 processor, the Razer Blade delivers top-class gaming performance in a very portable form factor."

"Powered by an advanced NVIDIA GeForce GPU with award winning NVIDIA Optimus technology, the Razer Blade has the muscle to run cutting edge games with intense graphics while still offering amazing portability," said Rene Haas, General Manager of Notebook Products, NVIDIA. 

"The Switchblade User Interface on the Razer Blade is a revolutionary innovation that truly defines the new standard for gaming experiences on a laptop," said Min-Liang Tan.

*About the Razer Blade gaming laptop*
The Razer Blade is a 17" gaming laptop that delivers incredible performance and a revolutionary user interface in a sleek, portable form factor. It features a fast Intel Core i7 processor and a high performance NVIDIA GeForce graphics processor designed in a lightweight aluminum chassis. The revolutionary Switchblade User Interface, found next to a full-size keyboard, was designed from the ground up to enhance gaming experiences and provide more control at the gamer's fingertips. It features 10 adaptive tactile keys and a multi-touch LCD panel that can also display in-game information. And at just 0.88 inches thin and only weighing 6.97lbs, the Razer Blade is the world's first true gaming laptop.

*Pricing and Availability*
Price: US $2799.99, available Q4 2011 in North America.

*Product Specifications:* 
Intel Core i7 2640M Processor (2.80 GHz)
8GB 1333MHz DDR3 Memory
17.3" LED Backlit Display (1920 x 1080 pixels)
NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M with NVIDIA Optimus Technology
2 GB Dedicated GDDR5 Video Memory
Built-in HD Webcam
Integrated 60Wh Battery
320GB 7200rpm SATA HDD
Wireless Network 802.11 b/g/n Compatible
16.81" (Width) x 10.9" (Depth) x 0.88" (Height); 6.97lbs (Weight)
For more information, please visit the microsite.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## AndreiD (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw 1000$ laptops with quads and gtx560m's, how is this better exactly? Because it has some bling?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy crap! Looks like an awesome lappy, however I see it packs a premium price being from Razer! Not sure it is worth the retail price.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't see how it's the first true gaming laptop.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 26, 2011)

2800 bucks is just outrageous for those specs....


----------



## SeanG (Aug 26, 2011)

This one is a $1000 cheaper.MSI G Series GT780DXR-099US Notebook Intel Core i7...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 26, 2011)

If they want to boost the PC gaming this is not the way. Compared to this price Alienware looks like some cheap Taipei brand and even Apple seems to be made for the masses.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 26, 2011)

"World's First True Gaming Laptop"?  My old Packard Bell EasyNote Limited Edition (with an 8600M GS) would disagree, as would everything Alienware has ever made.

$2800 and all it has is a GTX 555M?  What happened to the GTX 580M?  Even an old 480M would be better than that...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I don't see how it's the first true gaming laptop.



Seconded.

and lastly. If they had enough guts to make that claim then the images wouldnt of all been photoshopped.  

At this stage. Id say its more of an idea then anything else.

IMO the keyboard looks rediculous. but then again hippies will walk through fire just to get to the facepainting tent. 

I wouldnt touch this laptop


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 26, 2011)

All that for...WoW?
I mean, surely there are other games where those buttons can be used...but I don't really see the need for $2.8k, other than it's design. Then again, there's the macbook.
Nope, can't figure it out.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks nice, price is a fucken joke...^_^


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> All that for...WoW?
> I mean, surely there are other games where those buttons can be used...but I don't really see the need for $2.8k, other than it's design. Then again, there's the macbook.
> Nope, can't figure it out.



Any DotA clones would use those keys, along with any Diablo style games and all MMO games. Other than that, not much for gaming. Probably other software might find use for it. They have balls to put in GTX555M and call it a "true gaming laptop". Its almost like putting 2 side wheels on a bicycle and call it a car. Good effort, but no cigar.


----------



## air_ii (Aug 26, 2011)

Razer's definition of a true gaming laptop:

- Measures 0.88 inches thin (/thick),
- Weighs 6.97 lbs.

That surely justifies an extra $1,000...


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well its about time! I'm sick of my fake gaming laptop 

I do like the keyboard. and how does this thing stay cool? Cryo-TEC Systems?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 26, 2011)

SeanG said:


> This one is a $1000 cheaper.MSI G Series GT780DXR-099US Notebook Intel Core i7...



and here's one alittle less than $1600 cheaper- http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Xplorer_X6-9400_Gaming_Notebook/


Oh hell, and it's labeled a gaming laptop also


----------



## Katanai (Aug 27, 2011)

Stop hating! I never saw a better looking gaming laptop before. Beauty costs money baby! That touchpad and buttons are freaking insane! And who says they won't have a version with a superior video card in a few months? Give it some time. Props to Razer anyways!


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Any DotA clones would use those keys, along with any Diablo style games and all MMO games. Other than that, not much for gaming. Probably other software might find use for it. They have balls to put in GTX555M and call it a "true gaming laptop". Its almost like putting 2 side wheels on a bicycle and call it a car. Good effort, but no cigar.



I dont see my self moving my left hand all the way to that place in a dota game.. in HoN and LoL everything is keybinded anyways. its just the same old useless razer gimmick.


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Aug 27, 2011)

lol, I am not surprised at the gimmick at all.. this is after all, from the same company which sells $34 mouse pads.</cant-afford-hate alt='not that id buy it even if i could afford it'>



that lcd/touchpad looks cool though


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 27, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> 2800 bucks is just outrageous for those specs....



it's not bad if you consider the keyboard alone is about $700 of that price scheme.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Aug 27, 2011)

I sure hope it has better durability then razors peripherals.


----------



## NC37 (Aug 27, 2011)

GT555M for $2800? What the...Apple?

You can poop...dookies with performance better than that 

Terrible specs, all you are paying for is a keyboard. Just buy a Qosmio or something and add a razer keyboard.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure the LCD Keys has something to with the price....not happy about the GPU though.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 27, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Looks nice, price is a fucken joke...^_^



Thats cheap for us  Just add another $1000 to it and that's how much it will be over here :shadedshu


----------



## 1c3d0g (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't get it. People constantly complain about price in the U.K. and Australia. Hey, this is a free world, if you don't like it, just move elsewhere?!? Sheesh!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## wickerman (Aug 27, 2011)

To see a laptop like this without an SSD as standard is kind of a disappointment. Yes the prices are still quite high in comparison, but 128gb SSD can be found for $150 these days. 240gb models are probably more realistic choice for most people, but I'd rather see them take a hit on the initial profits to really say they have something unique. The specs are not bad, and they seem rather well balanced but you can bet battery life isn't stellar and an SSD as standard would probably add a good 30-45 minutes if not more to the overall life...if not at least offset the added burden of that somewhat clever LCD tacked on 

For what it's worth, I really do like the idea of having a LCD trackpad, and think it would be even better to see a whole keyboard using such technology.


----------



## kiss4luna (Aug 27, 2011)

the GT 555M is just not powerful enough to make it a gaming lappy


----------



## Melvis (Aug 27, 2011)

1c3d0g said:


> I don't get it. People constantly complain about price in the U.K. and Australia. Hey, this is a free world, if you don't like it, just move elsewhere?!? Sheesh!



Id be glad to, going to pay for my moving costs and get me a job?

The point is we get screwed over in this country with prices even though our dollar is worth more then the USA :shadedshu


----------



## kiss4luna (Aug 27, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Id be glad to, going to pay for my moving costs and get me a job?
> 
> The point is we get screwed over in this country with prices even though our dollar is worth more then the USA :shadedshu



then the people in China who work more hours everyday and get less paid and almost no vacation and pay more money to buy daily goods are just tragedy....


----------



## Melvis (Aug 27, 2011)

kiss4luna said:


> then the people in China who work more hours everyday and get less paid and almost no vacation and pay more money to buy daily goods are just tragedy....



Yep


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 27, 2011)

After looking at this more I must say I really like its looks and it would be a fun thing to take to show your friends(If I won the Lotto). Now its not worth its price but you do have to realize how thin this is for its power and as a NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M may not be enough for ultra gaming its still not bad and a NVIDIA GeForce 580 would most likely create to much heat for a normal heatsink.

I would put this is in the category of Everyday Multimedia Thin and Powerful. like a Dell xps 17z It has more stuff and its only $1299


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I could pick up 3 laptops with the same video card and current-gen i7s for the price of one of these.  It does look pretty sweet though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2011)

btarunr said:


> US $2799.99


Pass!  Obvious they are going after the Alienware crowd.


----------



## LDNL (Aug 27, 2011)

Love it how they advertised "pc gaming is not dead" and how everyone is frustrated with "shoddy consol ports". WELL YOU CAN'T PLAY ANYTHING ELSE ON THIS!
I was truly waiting for something innovative that would give an edge for the pc users.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pass!  Obvious they are going after the Alienware crowd.



You mean the tards? I dunno why but it annoys me when someone who knows nothing about pcs and just got a prebuilt and its 10x better than mine


----------



## WarraWarra (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG is this post serious ?
Where is anything gaming about this ??????  

Even CrApple has better gaming laptops for less than this.

Price: US $2799.99
for
NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M with NVIDIA Optimus Technology

WTF ??    

$1600 xoticpc 6990m with i7-2630 is a thousand times more gamer than this piece of Razer junk.

Maybe the price is wrong and it should state the same as Dell for the same hardware $499 or maybe $279.99 is more like it.

*said Mooly Eden, VP and General Manager of the PC Client Group, Intel. “Bringing together our engineering forces and utilizing our fast Intel Core i7 processor*

What donkey s*** is this guy smoking ????


----------



## WarraWarra (Aug 27, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Love it how they advertised "pc gaming is not dead" and how everyone is frustrated with "shoddy consol ports". WELL YOU CAN'T PLAY ANYTHING ELSE ON THIS!
> I was truly waiting for something innovative that would give an edge for the pc users.



LOL yeah and we are complaining about the primitive single ATI6990m in laptops and concerned about maybe getting xfire ATi6990m but only the clowns Alienware 18" has this option for a $1000 more than a xoticpc $1600 ATI6990m 17" laptop.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 27, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I don't see how it's the first true gaming laptop.


No shit I have seen ones running crossfire 5000 series. I'd take it, but there are a lot better ones, The SSD is a nice added feature.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe they'll release a cheaper version in the future without the over-the-top keyboard...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gaming laptop. Hmm Ive Had one for 7+ Years.


----------



## timmyisme22 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hell.  I know they're comparing this to a tank of a laptop, but it's just pitiful.  I'd rather get me a damn tank for the same price!

SLI GTX 560m's with 6gigs DDR3 and an i7 950 (desktop).  Those large cases offer something this doesn't... plenty of damn USB and other connections.
Maingear Titan 17
Price... $2799 USD.


The only thing they're selling is the keyboard and the body... and the body doesn't seem that great.  It'll run hot sooner than later if you actually game on the thing.  The aluminum absorbs heat quickly, but with more powerful cards (and the GTX 555 running at 1080p will STRUGGLE on most games) it'd just turn into a cooking surface.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2011)

what in sega genesis compelled them to make this laptop?

change that gfx card to at least 560M SLi or a 580M and you start to sound at least a little convincing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2011)

apple will prolly sue Razer for making a laptop that looks like the MacBookPro lulz


----------



## imitation (Aug 27, 2011)

2800$ for THAT? Yeah... no, not gonna happen.

So +1 for everyone saying it's overpriced. Plus, the keyboard and trackpad might be nice at first, but it'll probably get boring and gimmicky after a while.


----------



## AnnCore (Aug 27, 2011)

*It's all in the title*

They never said it was the "The World's First Gaming Laptop"...

They said "The World's First *True* Gaming Laptop!"

That makes all the difference in the world because now they are basically implying that all previous makers of gaming laptops were fake and lying to us and trying to pull the wool over our eyes... and not like them because they are good and will prevail over evil, etc, etc...


----------



## MikeX (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd build myself a desktop for 1/3 of that price, play rift at home probably be better ping too.
Those horrible public WIFIs...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 27, 2011)

wolf said:


> *what in sega genesis compelled them to make this laptop?*
> 
> change that gfx card to at least 560M SLi or a 580M and you start to sound at least a little convincing.



Razer launched a marketing campaign called _PC Gaming is not dead_


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 27, 2011)

With laptops for 2800 i don't think they'll change anything much. Most ppl can't even afford laptops for 600 EUR...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 27, 2011)

the only new age of gaming is Windows 8 which will make or break PC Gaming. the laptop is nice but they have already priced it out of the market.


----------



## iiee (Aug 27, 2011)

0.88" is thin, yes, but that has sacrificed both CPU & GPU.  This laptop is not qualified as gaming laptop.  Even my current 15" non-gaming laptop can perform faster than this in gaming.


----------



## seronx (Aug 27, 2011)

Closed System and Networks

Oh, yeah lets release a Closed Unmodifiable Laptop call it the Razer Blade and get every news website to advertise us like consoles 







Thanks for hammering the nail in

You killed PC Gaming, $2800 for a Closed System pift....ya sure Razer....nice job


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 27, 2011)

I saw this posted on facebook. Huge fan of this and love the looks, especially the keyboard and mouse pad. However, for the price the HDD should definitely be bigger with a 120GB SSD (SF 2200) and a better video card. Id buy one though, just cause its Shexy!


----------



## MikeX (Aug 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> With laptops for 2800 i don't think they'll change anything much. Most ppl can't even afford laptops for 600 EUR...



Is that one of the reason Llano was born?


----------



## ArkanHell (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to have a time machine that can teleport (2-in-1) and go to the moment in that meeting table at RAzor HQs, and when that guys says "Hey, lets make the logan be "the world first true gaming laptop!", teleport right there, in front of him, so I can punch him directly in his nose with all  the posible strengh my entire body can give, and tell him after "you are so stupid".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

WarEagleAU said:


> I saw this posted on facebook. Huge fan of this and love the looks, especially the keyboard and mouse pad. However, for the price the HDD should definitely be bigger with a 120GB SSD (SF 2200) and a better video card. Id buy one though, just cause its Shexy!



For the price I would rather have a Laptop that plays anything at max settings. Keyboard is cool, but not worth it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> For the price I would rather have a Laptop that plays anything at max settings. Keyboard is cool, but not worth it.



If you had Desktop components in that machine the battery wouldnt last at all. Plus laptops reduce speed when not hooked up to the wall


----------



## s{orpion (Aug 27, 2011)

beautiful laptop with an impressive 'portable game' design... macbook-meets-alienware... thin, stylish, illuminated keyboard, programmable 'game pad', top quality screen, good battery life, ... but... ummm... 1. non-replaceable battery (extended gaming on-the-go is difficult if you can't swap batteries)? 2. the 'best gaming laptop ever' comes with a 555M mid-range card that can't play max setting now and "mid range today is pathetic tomorrow"? 3. 7200rmp HDD... for $3000 i would like to see a 120gig SSD... and on that note...  4. entire system is non-upgradeable (seriously! part of 'pc gaming' is upgrades)?!?!?! IF you want to play WoW for the next couple years while on the road... this is your laptop... otherwise... wait for common sense to set in at Razer and let see what 'revision 2' of this bad boy can bring to the table.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

if u want to wait that Long, Otherwise Grab an Asus, Dell/Alienware, Toshiba


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> If you had Desktop components in that machine the battery wouldnt last at all. Plus laptops reduce speed when not hooked up to the wall



Anywhere I would play I most likely would have it plugged in. Car rides, or at friends houses, I'd rather have a portable desktop, especially for the price. If I wanted a battery conserving gamer, I would spend 2k less, like I said, keyboards just not worth it.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it's awesome looking.
I'd get one if I had a few thousand laying around that I didn't need for silly things like food and shelter.


----------



## sy5tem (Aug 27, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/wTTck.png



exactly!


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 27, 2011)

While I do like the idea of the touch pad and the ability to customize it, the fact that it's sealed and not upgrade-able (in addition to the ridiculous price) deters me from this laptop.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 28, 2011)

*cool idea... but...*

well i can see the "potential" use of that LCD, mini maps in all games pretty much, and those bottons could be for weapon selection in fps, hero selections, etc, for rts, and w/e keys for certain mmos. however every game would need some type of software patch or 3rd party program to make use of it. would even be useful in race games, put the track map on there instead of blocking the main screen.

the screen could also be used for say a lite OS with an MP3 player set up for listening to music or streaming radio at night or w/e or a lite media center OS on it with a monitor hooked up to the hdmi and use the little screen for media functions and nav. somehow I don't think all of that is included...

it is pretty slim and light, but then so is the battery, which means good luck gaming without an A/C outlet or car adapter.

and i'm sorry... the GTX555 is not nVidia's "NEXT GENERATION" graphics... its CURRENT gen. however its not all THAT bad at the screen's max res (for all but the most demanding games, and those that actually USE DX11 features.) O wait laptop GPUs have about half the cores (a little more) of a desktop gpu... so yea gtx 560 at least. (192 cores)

Dual core i7? really? why not just use a quad i5.

320GB... yea that's my My Docs folder... ok and a few .iso files. but yea... I'm using over 500GB and i don't even have a large photo or music collection or all of the latest games. just a handful of the large titles and a few steam games installed. GBs are 15yrs ago's MBs. At least a 500GB...

their biggest problem right now... EVERYONE IS BROKE!

edit: final thought... they should have developed a more entry level/cheaper laptop to sell first, as those would actually sell. THEN this one. As they'd have funds from the other sales to perhaps intro this one at a slightly lower price and therefore sell more... Win Win for everyone.

edit 2: ok yet another... they could sell that keyboard/lcd combo by itselft in a slim package, usb for the k/b, and a slim micro hdmi for hooking up to a video card, with maybe a dvi>micro hdmi adaptor on the video card end.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 28, 2011)

What seems to be certain : The dudes at Razer company are out of touch with reality. They need to get laid and go outside; get a better picture of reality.

"The world's first gaming laptop."

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 28, 2011)

I reckon next they'll release a desktop and call it the first true gaming desktop and try get away with it.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 28, 2011)

I would buy this if i had the money.


----------



## brucethemoose (Aug 28, 2011)

*What the hey?*

1: First off, the razr isn't really all that groundbreaking. A GT 555M and a dual core sandy bridge CPU aren't bad, but NOT WORTH $2700! Not even Apple charges that much for their quad core 17", which means something is SERIOUSLY wrong here. Sure the LCD keypad is  and thin size are cool, but is it really worth the $1700 premium? I could buy a dang good flatscreen TV and a gaming PC/ xbox for that money.

2: Their claims of mobility are really bogus. Sure, it's thin, but nothing smaller than a 15.6" laptop will fit in my backpack anyway. This would be reasonable is they made a 15" or 14", but a 17" is by no means portable in my opinion. Just buy a dang desktop, and put it in a small form factor case if you want to haul it around. 

3: Everyone seems to be missing one key feature of this article. Notice how Intel teamed up and worked with Razr to make the gaming notebook? Anyone reading SA knows Intel is pushing thin notebooks into the market. This laptop is Intel's pet project: it's just an attempt to get a thin gaming notebook into the market and, more importantly, into the news. 


So, what the hey? Why is the the only "real" gaming PC when everything else, even dang alienwares, offer better value? This is more like the rich kid's dream WOW PC he can stuff inside his suitcase.


----------



## yosyp (Aug 28, 2011)

*first picture*

what is the name of this game on the first picture?
btw looks really expensive one 

edit: found it its just the rift


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool laptop... too bad it's overpriced by about $1800


----------



## Over_Lord (Aug 28, 2011)

Razer made this a really good joke


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2011)

thunderising said:


> Razer made this a really good joke


----------



## arterius2 (Aug 28, 2011)

i think the sneakiest part is that i7-2640M is actually a crappy dual core CPU, poor naming convention.


----------



## satelitko (Aug 28, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> it's not bad if you consider the keyboard alone is about $700 of that price scheme.



F*ck the fancy keyboard. A true gaming laptop/pc needs performance. Peripherals come second.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol when i see the title i expect this much of posts.

And about the laptop, it's expensive but kids will love it, cuz it's razer and it will be like kandy for them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


>



Only Chuck Norris Can beat Peters Laugh


----------



## rpsgc (Aug 28, 2011)

Me thinks Razer has been smoking an expired lot of the Good Stuff™.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry Razer, but THIS is a true gaming laptop (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1013_1255&products_id=17502)


----------



## jpierce55 (Aug 28, 2011)

The touch panel is cool, but wow to the price!


----------



## hhumas (Aug 28, 2011)

i haven't tried any razor product yet


----------



## dir_d (Aug 28, 2011)

random said:


> Sorry Razer, but THIS is a true gaming laptop (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1013_1255&products_id=17502)



Razer laptop is better than that one.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

hhumas said:


> i haven't tried any razor product yet



Good, keep it that way.


----------



## jpierce55 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Good, keep it that way.



Why? They do make great mice. The fit of a mouse is something for the individual, but I love my Razer!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> Why? They do make great mice. The fit of a mouse is something for the individual, but I love my Razer!



I thought they made good wares, until I tried them :/ Mice are ok, but nothing spectacular, keyboards are also ok, but quite overpriced (except for the Razer Blackwidow, which seems to be cheap. Lots of known problems though). Headset is forgettable, and their speakers fails against similarly priced products. All in all, average goods with expensive price tags. I want to like them because they do quite a bit to support esports, but the lack of quality makes me hesitant.


----------



## kiddagoat (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't really see how they can claim..... "First True Gaming Laptop"....  Sager has been pumping out good systems for years...

For that price you can get a Sager with a Desktop chip in it and Xfire or SLI.  No they won't be comparable in battery life but hell..... I thought gaming laptop and battery life were an oxymoron.  

I love my Sager even though I get about 45 mins on the battery.... a hour on a good day.  That is not why I got it, it compliments my desktop really well and being a year old.... I bet it whoops that system's ass and I paid about half as much for mine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

The first Time I heard Gaming Laptops being coined was by Alienware and Dell about 7-8 years ago.

Still using a Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1 with Win 7 on it now, Interesting enough my Monitor supports 1920x1200 on it, Gaming on it i keep at 1280x800


----------



## MarcusTaz (Aug 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/wTTck.png




hahaha lmao that's great!!!!


----------



## Maban (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think this can be said enough. Way to kill PC gaming Razer! Good job.


Yes sir, Bruce, Angry Dog is angry at Razer.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 29, 2011)

i think the look of your avatar's face says it all Maban.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 29, 2011)

dir_d said:


> Razer laptop is better than that one.



Wrong, the GTX460M performs significantly better than that GT555m, notebookcheck reports 42% faster. The asus is also much much cheaper and has the SB CPU 2630 while the razer has 2640 there is not much difference there for gaming. Also the Asus one can support OC's on their dedicated GPU as their base design can support alot of heat whereas the razer laptop looks like it will melt with a mere 5mhz oc . I pity anyone who thinks this laptop is better than other manufacturer's offerings especially the significantly cheaper Asus G73.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Random, that's an awesome site indeed for notebook GPUs

@ dir_d

http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-460M.33612.0.html

click all the compare links to the side of the games about halfway down the page next the the high spec and ultra spec. you'll see quite a difference in performance. i think most were about a 30% diff. quite a bit in some games. the 4XXm series vs 5XXm series is kinda like AMD's HD5XXX series vs their HD6XXX series, the prior being more powerful.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 30, 2011)

Razer. Your accessories, being that pricey, is ok for me. But this. Big turn off.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2011)

MarcusTaz said:


> hahaha lmao that's great!!!!



Saw it on reddit and thought it was perfect


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 30, 2011)

Im beginning to doubt Razer's motto of 'by gamers for gamers' (or was that interplay's?). In anycase, PC gamers dont care if they are carying an ugly brick in their back as long as it has the horsepower.. this ones more like targetted for the Mac fruits.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Aug 30, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Id be glad to, going to pay for my moving costs and get me a job?
> 
> The point is we get screwed over in this country with prices even though our dollar is worth more then the USA :shadedshu



Not my problem. You live in that country, so you can move elsewhere on your own. You have 2 arms and 2 legs, don't ya? I assume you're capable of something since at least you can post on a forum? If you're not lazy, and that' s a big IF, you can always find a way to leave your country.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 31, 2011)

1c3d0g said:


> Not my problem. You live in that country, so you can move elsewhere on your own. You have 2 arms and 2 legs, don't ya? I assume you're capable of something since at least you can post on a forum? If you're not lazy, and that' s a big IF, you can always find a way to leave your country.



You obviously missed the point here, ill say it again > The point is we get screwed over in this country with prices even though our dollar is worth more then the USA :shadedshu

This has nothing to do with if im lazy or anything like that. 

Further more how the heck would you know how much it costs over here? do you live here? Fact is it cost 3 TIMES as much for just about everything living cost wise here then the US. 
So if you think its "that easy" think again.

Stop making this personal. :shadedshu


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 31, 2011)

ad hominem? D:


----------

